# can you bill for urodynamic testing perform by MA or RN, but interpreted by a MD



## peabodym (Aug 17, 2016)

Can urodynamics testing be billed if performed by MA or RN and interpreted by MD?


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 18, 2016)

Per the American Urologic Association:

_"Urodynamics can be performed by non-physician practitioners such as physician assistants, nurse, or medical technician. However, billing for these services requires direct supervision, which means that the billing physician must be present in the office when that individual performs the urodynamics or can be billed under the individual practitioners National Provider Identification Number (NPI)."_

Source - http://www.auanet.org/advocacy/pab/view.cfm?i=5227&a=14759


----------

